# Former Adventures in Healthcare (Language Warning)



## musichal (Jun 4, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 4, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## PiP (Jun 4, 2015)

I have tremendous respect for the nurses and carers like yourself who 'care'., Musical. They work so hard and always go that extra mile to help their patients. You are certainly right when you say ""New nurse. Young and in over her head. She should've asked her Charge Nurse to take a look. It's not a sin to be in over your head, but not knowing it..." It's not just the young nurses. My daughter nearly died of septicemia through neglect and ignorance.

I'm sure Potty would have a few words to say as well. He works in a Care home and has actually written a book (fiction based on fact) and it highlights the plight of some patients. Have you thought about translating your experiences into a book?


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

PiP said:


> Have you thought about translating your experiences into a book?


I'd read that book cover to cover if it were a foot thick in small print.


----------



## musichal (Jun 4, 2015)

PiP said:


> I have tremendous respect for the nurses and carers like yourself who 'care'., Musical. They work so hard and always go that extra mile to help their patients. You are certainly right when you say ""New nurse. Young and in over her head. She should've asked her Charge Nurse to take a look. It's not a sin to be in over your head, but not knowing it..." It's not just the young nurses. My daughter nearly died of septicemia through neglect and ignorance.
> 
> I'm sure Potty would have a few words to say as well. He works in a Care home and has actually written a book (fiction based on fact) and it highlights the plight of some patients. Have you thought about translating your experiences into a book?



Thank you.  I know too well that it isn't just the young ones.  There are some who just don't care, they lack empathy.  Thankfully, they aren't all like that; most do care, and are understaffed, overworked and underpaid.  Everybody says the same about their jobs, too, I know.  Well... that could lead into areas not appropriate here.  

No book planned, but if it's okay I'll continue to relate experiences here, for any who may wish to read a nurse-eye view of healthcare. 

However, when I started this, I really didn't think about putting up a language warning, and that would likely be advisable... can you ask someone to add that?




TJ1985 said:


> I'd read that book cover to cover if it were a foot thick in small print.



Thanks TJ.  Look in here now and again and tell me if it gets boring or repetitive.  I will not, of course, be revealing names of any facilities, patients or healthcare workers.  In fact, I am apt to indicate areas other than the true one.  Even though retired, I can't disregard privacy rights, nor would I want to do so.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 4, 2015)

Hal - the only experience I have is from a patient's view.  Where night nurses refuse to help a severely physically disabled but 100% mentally abled patient to go to the bathroom when they know that patient is too disabled to move without help.

Not only refusing to supply a bedpan but insisting on putting an adult diaper on that patient which they will not change from 10pm until 8am.

And then let that patient lay in a urine and/or faeces sodden diaper and bed while they, the night nurses, sleep in the night nurse room, having disconnected all the call buttons.  

This was not like this when I did my medical training.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

musichal said:


> Thanks TJ.  Look in here now and again and tell me if it gets boring or repetitive.  I will not, of course, be revealing names of any facilities, patients or healthcare workers.  In fact, I am apt to indicate areas other than the true one.  Even though retired, I can't disregard privacy rights, nor would I want to do so.


I like reading stuff like this. I've only got experience as being the one poked and jabbed at 0500, but it always seemed like the nursing staff was always at a hard run. It's nice to know why.


----------



## musichal (Jun 4, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## escorial (Jun 4, 2015)

real life is often better than fiction..cracking insight...


----------



## musichal (Jun 4, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 4, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## Anari (Jun 5, 2015)

You have a great thread going here, Hal. Your writings of some of the horrors of healthcare are as good as some of mine. I am enjoying it.


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

Anari said:


> You have a great thread going here, Hal. Your writings of some of the horrors of healthcare are as good as some of mine. I am enjoying it.



Have you posted yours?


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 5, 2015)

My only hospital experience was after my prostate surgery, and it wasn't good.  One little nurse (5-5 and 100 pounds dripping wet) tried to arrange me (about 200 pounds at the time) better in bed, and if it weren't for my wife helping, I would have ended up on the floor.  My blood pressure had bottomed out and I was pretty much helpless at the time. Then she griped at my wife for helping. Another one woke me up in the middle of the night to give me pain medicine I didn't need.  None of it sounds as bad as what you are describing, but I wanted the bleep out of there.  My wife took a hell of a lot better care of me at home.

I'm glad that there are people like you who do care, but I don't have an overall good view of the medical profession in general.


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

I owe it to the millions of hard-working nurses to point out that what I'm writing here are some of the worst experiences in my career.  A lot of very competent, hard-working nurses go above and beyond, putting their patient's needs ahead of their own, but it is not a thankless job.  Patients usually know when they have that type of nurse.  I could just as well fill up pages with people who've approached me in WalMarts, grocery stores, drug stores, package liquor stores, and the thanks always begin with "I know you don't remember me..." and they're right, I don't... most nurses experience this fairly often.  My wife and I both have, and many other nurses I've known.  

Quite often we bring comfort to those in pain or dying.  Sometimes we save lives because we spot some complication;  even resuscitate some people.  We are the eyes, ears, nose, and hands for the doctors.  A good crew works like clockwork, and when that happens we are a very effective team of multiple disciplines;  when a nurse finds himself in such a place, then the work becomes a little easier.  I've had the pleasure of being part of such a team several times, going home feeling tired but also... rejuvenated, proud, useful, and yes, happy.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 5, 2015)

Excellent stuff Hal. I'm enjoying reading this stuff. I'd consider that book idea, because as someone with a lot of surgeries behind him, and oodles of nights spent in a hospital, this is the stuff I always wondered about. Hectic as all hell, but I'd say 99% of them were flawless. The thing is, I sadly cannot recall the name of the best nurses I've dealt with. I know their faces, but names are not there for me. Meanwhile, I just about know the license number of every lousy nurse I ever saw. It's a short list of lousies, but they give the whole industry a bad name. 

Thanks for posting, I like reading it.


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> My only hospital experience was after my prostate surgery, and it wasn't good.  One little nurse (5-5 and 100 pounds dripping wet) tried to arrange me (about 200 pounds at the time) better in bed, and if it weren't for my wife helping, I would have ended up on the floor.  My blood pressure had bottomed out and I was pretty much helpless at the time. Then she griped at my wife for helping. Another one woke me up in the middle of the night to give me pain medicine I didn't need.  None of it sounds as bad as what you are describing, but I wanted the bleep out of there.  My wife took a hell of a lot better care of me at home.
> 
> I'm glad that there are people like you who do care, but I don't have an overall good view of the medical profession in general.



I have a nightmare of a prostate post-surgical experience which you will be glad not to have read prior to your surgery.  I'll get to it sooner or later.


----------



## musichal (Jun 6, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 6, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 7, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 8, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 9, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 9, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 10, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 10, 2015)

Definitely a book I would buy. I think from a male nurse's perspective would be a fresh idea. I totally admire the profession. I've always considered being a volunteer EMT. It's just that where we live when the ambulance gets there for a gunshot wound they're still shooting. My sister in law went from obstetrics to a supervisor for hospice...special sainthood for nurses out there.


----------



## Anari (Jun 10, 2015)

No, I haven't posted any of my hospital stories. Been thinking about it though. I really enjoy yours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 11, 2015)

Excellent write-up Hal. Touching and sweet. As a man, I never cry anymore but I've noticed my head leaks a lot more now than it used to. This piece made me spring another small leak.


----------



## Anari (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, this grouchy old woman has also sprung a leak!


----------



## Mistique (Jun 11, 2015)

This certainly touched a nerve with me. Thank you for sharing this and thank you for caring.


----------



## musichal (Jun 12, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## Anari (Jun 12, 2015)

Trying to be patient as I wait for the next installment. You truly amaze me with your talent.


----------



## Deafmute (Jun 12, 2015)

I would love to swap some stories with you. Healthcare is nuts.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 12, 2015)

musichal said:


> However, when I started this, I really didn't think about putting up a language warning, and that would likely be advisable... can you ask someone to add that?



I shall make it so.


----------



## musichal (Jun 13, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 13, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 14, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loving it Hal!


----------



## musichal (Jun 14, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 14, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 15, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## LeeC (Jun 15, 2015)

I've found "health-care" stories either depressing or BS, to the point where I avoided them. You however pull the reader in to experience the stories and appreciate the characters. I'd think (as others have said) that you could write a hell of a book along these lines. Maybe even involving more of the patients perspective through more anecdotes. 

For example, during the pre-op physical/evaluation for my last operation the doctor asked about any dizzy spells. I told her that if I was doing something where I had to hold my arms above me and look up, then I had to do it in short stretches to avoid getting light headed (not uncommon in latter years). So the next day when the wife took me in for the operation, we found we'd been rescheduled for later in the day. Seems the anesthesiologist decided I needed an ultra-sound of the carotid arteries because of the position I would be in during the operation. 

Anyway this put a kink in the wife's schedule for the day, and the prep/recovery nurse overheard her say, "Why can't you just keep your mouth shut," and my reply, "Sorry dear, I'm trying to go quietly without too much trouble." Of course the nurse didn't know how we kid each other and looked shocked which made me laugh.

I just throw that out there, as maybe you'll recall other little tangents that will add to your stories, humanizing them even more in the reader's mind's eye.

Write on bro


----------



## musichal (Jun 15, 2015)

Good point, Lee.  I had envisioned this more as a view of nursing from a nursing perspective, and perhaps in the process have made it more egocentric than it needs to be.  I will have to give this further consideration;  I do understand that this is not an either/or proposition, but a suggestion to incorporate the patient's view more fully.  On the other hand, so much of my time was spent problem-solving one issue after another on the run - often literally - that I'm sure I missed some of those opportunities to notice such things along the way.  However, when I can remember those sort of details I will seek to incorporate them, but so far these are non-fictional episodes so I resist embellishing with pure fabrication.


----------



## musichal (Jun 19, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 19, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 20, 2015)

Hal
According to my wife (who worked for hospitals and doctors all her career) the anesthesiologist nearly killed me (I can't remember the name - vinefer?), but he gave me way too much of it and that's the reason she believed my blood pressure bottomed out.  I don't know but I'll give the doctor credit for getting me out of there.  I can't blame her for being suspicious of doctors and hospitals - in 1975, for example, she didn't know she had a busted appendix and her doctor told her that her pain was nothing to worry about. She spent 30 days in the hospital when the problem was realized.  It wasn't the last time she was mis-diagnosed.


----------



## musichal (Jun 21, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 22, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 22, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 23, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 23, 2015)

Ha.  With a few changes, this could be the corporation I worked for (gas utility).  It's all about the money. We used to say that accountants were the ones who came through after the battle was over and bayoneted the wounded.


----------



## musichal (Jun 23, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> Ha.  With a few changes, this could be the corporation I worked for (gas utility).  It's all about the money. We used to say that accountants were the ones who came through after the battle was over and bayoneted the wounded.



As I wrote I figured this would be attributable to many industries, and have a familiar ring for many.


----------



## LeeC (Jun 23, 2015)

What amazes me is how people have been so subjugated to corporate control, and in trying to get by accept it. This extends to having a very strong influence in our so-called democracy, regardless of party. Corporate medicine is a real sore point with me. A good example there is how it's against the law now to get prescriptions from a Canadian pharmacy, where the prices are in cases a tenth of what they are in the US. Who do you think "influenced" that law?


Oh there are still good people in organizations, but they're handicapped. With my last medical incident the medical center was ready to write it off as an old man's complaint. Thankfully the triage nurse had entered an assessment that it was indicative of a serious problem, so they reluctantly performed the tests and seemed surprised to find she was right. Of course they're happier now because it opened up whole new profit center potentials. 


Sorry Hal, you just hit a sore point of mine ;-)


----------



## musichal (Jun 23, 2015)

You're preaching to the choir, for me.  Got a good cadence going, too.  So amen, preach on, brother!

Oh, and hooray for that triage nurse!  She may have had to fight harder than you know for the f/u (follow-up).


----------



## musichal (Jun 24, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## LeeC (Jun 24, 2015)

Love the way you balance the ignorance, the humor, and the learning cycle of life 

"True wisdom comes to each of us when we realize how little we understand about life, ourselves, and the world around us."  ~  Socrates


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2015)

> sentence at the time.  New medications and treatment modalities have significantly improved the five-year survival rate, though odds are much better for those under sixty.  At the time,


 consider changing first *at the time* to a parenthetical contained within commas, like the second, which could be replaced with a date or an alternate phrase (_Back then_?)  to break up any 'repeated terms'. JAT



> A nursing student knew more about a patient than most any working nurse because we were usually assigned only one


nit -picking here, but I think this needs to be clarified. I might throw in words like 'typical', 'particular', and 'regular' as opposed to 'usually' and 'most' while assigning it to a third person(plural) instead of a 'we'. I don't see that it would be an issue with consistency of perspective by contrasting the personal with the general (that was a mouthful  ) 
*
"the student nurse you agreed to --* ellipsis before 'the' to show continuation.  

*Finally, as they turned to leave, the doctor looked at him and grimaced what I think he meant as a smile, which he flashed quickly as his rendition of bedside manner.* --- this is pretty profound.  I think I might spend some time/play with the wording of the second part to get it just right.
*
but I did, doc."* -- I believe 'doc' becomes a proper noun (title or name) so therefor capitalize.

*There may be newer treatments than I could find, so ask your doctor, but I'll tell you what I read.  According to the information I discovered, if untreated then probably less than a year.  Treated, maybe two.  But there may be new treatments of which I'm unaware - ask your doctor about current treatments, okay?" -*- lots of 'treat-'s here... Is there any room for substitution or edit?

* "You talk to me like a regular person, and you the only one who shook my hand."--- *nice dialog. I can hear him. reminds me of "Chalky" from _Boardwalk Empire.

_I know that nurse is a real smart guy, but occasionally, his manner of speaking is a little too precise. He never seems to leave off any words. Just my impression.

*Shaking hands when I introduced myself to patients became my routine.  I often thought of Mr. Green over the years as I did so* --- I went over the second sentence several times moving the order around to see if it might be improved. 'Over the years I often...', 'I often thought of...' I wasn't able to say it any better. Thank you, though. A writer's exercise...

Thank you for sharing. Hope any of this is useful, K.


----------



## musichal (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughtful critique, Kevin.  I will soon take time for editing, with several of your suggestions in mind.  I appreciate your time, and perspective.

I made some changes in all areas you pointed out, except the capitalization of "doc."  I am willing to admit that you are correct in maintaining that usage should be capitalized, but I felt constrained by the _Writer's Code, Section 1A, sub-paragraph b_ to kick against the goads, becoming recalcitrant for no acceptable reason other than conformity to said code.  :grin:


----------



## musichal (Jun 25, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 26, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jun 29, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

*Worse, even handcuffed he yet resisted the deputies, and gave them problems, too.* --- Worse, even, yet, and too are somewhat redundant/overriding of each other. *

God, he stank.  A gag-inducing stench of strong urine and stale cigarettes did nothing to mollify the volume of his blathering shouts of "Devil-water!"* --- not quite sure what you're trying to say here. Are you saying his stink took nothing away from the impact of his shouts? Ponder...

*He looked up at me and smiled, "Devil-water." ---* nice come-along/hook


----------



## musichal (Jun 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> *Worse, even handcuffed he yet resisted the deputies, and gave them problems, too.* --- Worse, even, yet, and too are somewhat redundant/overriding of each other. *
> 
> God, he stank.  A gag-inducing stench of strong urine and stale cigarettes did nothing to mollify the volume of his blathering shouts of "Devil-water!"* --- not quite sure what you're trying to say here. Are you saying his stink took nothing away from the impact of his shouts? Ponder...
> 
> *He looked up at me and smiled, "Devil-water." ---* nice come-along/hook



I agree with your first observation, and re-wrote.  It was horrible, lol.

As far as your second, the point was the overall unpleasantness, I am considering rewording that.

As for the third, thanks.  It was a memorable moment.  For the remainder of his stay with us, we had to keep cups away from him, which was virtually impossible.  So we caught him many times enjoying his favorite beverage.


----------



## musichal (Jul 2, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2015)

*Choose your own poison*  --- I was just wondering if, since this term is most often associated with  or used as a metaphor for an intoxicant, you might introduce it at the start of the description/list (or just prior) to show that you're using it to mean something else. 
*

protocol admission orders
decomped
Legal * -------------these are 'jargon'. The first I make assumptions, the second I have no clue as to meaning, and the third I get but...  How does one handle explaining their precise meaning without breaking the flow? Asterisks and footnotes? a glossary? I don't know.... Never done it, myself.



*Those who decry the use of psychotropic meds haven't seen the crazed naked man, smelled his stench, heard his insane shouts for hours, or observed his demented, maniacal behaviors that have brought him to exhaustion with a mind too disorganized to realize it, running on adrenaline and fear, and then is administered those cruel, cruel medicines which usually induce sleep within an hour.* ---- this is an advanced sentence with layered/complicated ideas. I played with it a lot, trying out different tenses, forms, word endings... I also wondered if the crazed naked man becomes a title (don't know)

*litany*_-_---yes. excellent choice. like self-hypnosis, crazy, self-hypnosis.  _I once attended a Mexican-Catholic funeral where the priest's reading of the litany put me in a trance._
*
coarse, loud*

Yet again , the last line is a perfectly timed cut. The whole paragraph where the reader's (and narrator's) expectation is shattered is awesome.  Nice one.


----------



## musichal (Jul 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> *Choose your own poison*  --- I was just wondering if, since this term is most often associated with  or used as a metaphor for an intoxicant, you might introduce it at the start of the description/list (or just prior) to show that you're using it to mean something else.
> *
> 
> protocol admission orders
> ...



Thanks Kevin, I really appreciate your critique, as well as the time spent doing them.  It is nice to have another eye catching my errors, or just suggesting improvements.  

I did insert the missing comma; coarse, loud.  

I thought "choose your own poison" worked well by immediately following the list and as the final sentence in that paragraph.  I do agree with you to the extent that had there been a following sentence then the phrase should precede the list.

*protocol admission orders - *self-explanatory, includes orders for blood-work, whatever diet is appropriate, a few medications, etc. - helps to shorten midnight phone calls, eliminates many*
decomped - *how nurses say decompensated, which psychiatrically means to lose one's coping mechanisms, often resulting in bizarre behavior and altered perception *
 Legal - *nurse short-speak for the corporate legal team which constantly changes/adds more and more paperwork in the ongoing effort to avoid or mitigate lawsuits

I think I covered these in an earlier post, but you make a good point - if someone just began, they may well not go back and read all this, so I should probably explain some of the jargon more often.

Again, Kevin, thank you.  Appreciate.


----------



## musichal (Jul 5, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jul 8, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jul 10, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jul 11, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jul 15, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------



## musichal (Jul 25, 2015)

deleted, see  blog


----------



## Mistique (Jul 25, 2015)

I really enjoy reading these stories  Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## musichal (Jul 28, 2015)

deleted, see blog


----------

